# German Show German Shepherds?



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

I was reading a bit and looking at German Show German Shepherds. I really love the colors, as some of you already know their usual colors are my favorite, but I also know color isn't everything. So I was just wondering could someone tell me about their experiences with German Show on:

temperament
getting along with other dogs and animals 
health
Energy level

Now I know some GSDs of any line could be different, but I'd like those four general things about a German Show GSD. Here's some background info for those who don't know me, haven't read my post, and etc.

Background info:
I've owned mostly mixes throughout my life. A lab mix, some type of shepherd mix, a rottie mix, some type of hound mix. My first full blooded dog was a siberian husky. In the time that I kept her, she had very little health problems (probably because the breed is generally healthy), didn't get along with cats and got along well with dogs, she was a sweetheart and loved children, and finally her energy level: I excercised her three times a day for 30-45 minutes each time. GSDs have the same energy level, especially working lines right? 

I'm not looking to get a dog soon, MAYBE in the next two years depending on my situation and if I think I can handle it and vet school. I'm just wondering about German Show GSDs and am curious about them. 

Finally, the reason why I didn't post this in the other German Show thread in this section is because I didn't want to hijack the thread. If it's wrong for me to post another thread, then of course I won't get mad if this is deleted or merged. 

Thank you.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

You mean West German Showline right?

I am looking into those too, so I will read what others have to say.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

You are going to get some very diverse replies, know there is no right or wrong answer. It's a matter of preference.

I have west german show lines and have for years. I never been a huge sable fan but I have to admit I've recently met a couple...from here actually (Ozzy & Kopper) that are gorgeous and make me think I will have one some day.  Having said that WGSL will always be my first love.

I digress...WGSL. Counting over the years I have had 9. With the exception of one, they have all been wonderful dogs with wonderful tempraments. I had one that was on the aggressive side. I also had one with auto immune disease and one that bloated. For the most part very healthy, all gorgeous loving animals. 

I've always had multiples at the same time and have never had any fighting issues. I've had mulitple males and multiple females. I will say I am very selective and work closely with breeders which is the KEY to getting what you are looking for...in any line. A reputable breeder will properly match you up with what you are looking for.

People will give you generalities on here but the truth is you can find any type in any line. It's a matter of putting in the time, the effort, and finding a good breeder.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> You mean West German Showline right?
> 
> I am looking into those too, so I will read what others have to say.


Yes, that's right. Western German Showline GSDs. 

I would also like to add that I would go out and try to meet them and other lines, but my schedule is very wacky. 

So yeah, I'd just like some info from people who have dealt with them in person or know about them and more links to articles and information about WGSL wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

You can always ask some WGSL breeders that have an account here and see if they will be in your area or near you with their dogs since many of them go to shows and trials.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Okay I will add my 2 cents. My GSD experience is limited to my current pup, Max, and the GSD I grew up with looong ago, Bruno. (Bruno was a sable and I have no idea what lines he is from. It was in the -cough- seventies that we got him.)

Max is from WGSL and is approx. 2 y 4 m old. He is my velcro dog and best friend:wub:. A big goofball with family and friends, but cautious if he doesn't know you. Generally friendly meeting people on walks, etc, if I bring him to them. Very alert and does an excellent job watching the house/property. Smart of course, learns easily especially when properly motivated (usually by food, playing) he he. Can be a "defiant puppy" at times, but really has outgrown most of that. He is not super high energy, but never would turn down an activity. This is what I wanted BTW. Great in the house-no longer crated at all.
Okay so the challenges we have had have been with the cats, for one. He is fascinated (see my photo contest entry for this month LOL) and will chase if they run. Working on this! He has become a bit dog reactive on leash, but that is likely partially my fault. Again, WE are working on it. Hehe.
Health issues he has are pretty common: ongoing mild atopy and 2 bouts of pano as a growing pup.

Now here's the important part: I had to work with him TONS as a pup and also STILL work to maintain many of the good behaviors I want. You can find a GSD to fit your lifestyle the best you can, but ALL of them will require a lot of time, training, patience, and band-aids!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I have had several WGSL dogs and have loved them all, I have horses and little dogs and have had no problems, I have had 2 from top name kennels and that is definately the way to go, my current boy Gavin is currently in Germany making me very proud, but when he was here he accompanied me everywhere with an absolutely delightful personality, he loves to show and loves doing Schutzhund, and he loves running with the horses on trail rides, he is the best German Shepherd I've ever had.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I own my 1st WGSL and he is exactly what I wanted. He is alert and responsive which sets us up for successful training. I want a companion dog that can accompany me everywhere (within reason). I got him from a good breeder who emphasized early socialization. His energy level is not that much more then any of my other dogs and I've found that mental exercise is more exhausting for him than physical. He is very, very smart.

Basically, I wanted a dog that I could take to a bar and walk through downtown or meet a mastiff or a chihuahua and remain calm and responsive to me. My WGSL has this potential. He has a lot of Vom Kirschental ancestry which is a very reputable breeder.

Plus, my family thinks that he is gorgeous. He is well formed and glossy.We love the fluid motion when he runs.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> You can always ask some WGSL breeders that have an account here and see if they will be in your area or near you with their dogs since many of them go to shows and trials.


Can you tell me who those members are?

I like this breeder here:
www.hausbrezel.com

She's not the closest to me, but is still the closest I could find. She has beautiful dogs, their titled and I just really like her breeding program from what I see. 

Any other information or breeder suggestions are welcome.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i have a West German show line. he's blk&red
and roached. he was easy to train, i mean real easy.
he's super friendly and social with people and other animals.
he travels with us a lot. with training and socializing any dog
can be social and friendly.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

GSD Fan said:


> Can you tell me who those members are?
> 
> I like this breeder here:
> www.hausbrezel.com
> ...


This is Max's breeder. (I posted above) I can try to answer any questions you have. I am very happy with Max. I believe she spends part of her time in NC (western) and part time in Florida. Not sure if that has changed in the 2 years I have had Max. Anyway ask away if you want. You can PM me too, as responses may be long. As you can tell by the web site she (Toni) breeds a lot of dogs. I believe she has expanded into Germany too---Very busy lady!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Did you read through this recent thread yet?

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...21-seeking-personal-info-germ-show-lines.html


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am looking at Haus Brezel. Beautiful dogs!


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Did you read through this recent thread yet?
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...21-seeking-personal-info-germ-show-lines.html


I read some of it. 

You know, I'm still a little confused. I find it confusing when people tell me stuff like "different lines = different dogs" and then someone says "Any lines + work (training, socialization, etc) = any dog".



> I am looking at Haus Brezel. Beautiful dogs!


Ain't that the truth? Yes, they are gorgeous!


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

LARHAGE said:


> I have had several WGSL dogs and have loved them all, I have horses and little dogs and have had no problems, I have had 2 from top name kennels and that is definately the way to go, my current boy Gavin is currently in Germany making me very proud, but when he was here he accompanied me everywhere with an absolutely delightful personality, he loves to show and loves doing Schutzhund, and he loves running with the horses on trail rides, he is the best German Shepherd I've ever had.



Thank you so much Lorie. Everyone that knows Gavin loves that guy!


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

24kgsd said:


> Thank you so much Lorie. Everyone that knows Gavin loves that guy!


Julie- your dogs are beautiful! :wub: The folks on the GSD forums with your dogs rave about them!


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

I have had WGSL for about 15 years now. They are great dogs. No health issues. I have an 11 y/o male who has arthritis, but most large breeds encounter that in old age. They are social once they get to know people. I have no problems in the house with them. I have 5 dogs in the house and they all find their spots and you wouldn't know they are there. I had one Czech dog that we imported and she was a great dog, but very high drive. They all take lots of time, training and exercise. we walk our dogs at least an hour morning and night. They have 60 acres to run on and still enjoy the walks. I also want to say that I also LOVE Haus Brezel dogs. I have looked at her website many times over the years and have thought that I would like to have a dog from that kennel.


----------



## nikkiscriv (Feb 10, 2010)

GSD Fan said:


> Can you tell me who those members are?
> 
> I like this breeder here:
> www.hausbrezel.com
> ...


My girl Kali was bred by Toni - she is a daughter of her stud Sasko. Kali is absolutely the best dog I could have possibly asked for..my heart dog:wub:. I will say that her prices are very high, but she definitely knows what she's doing and is very responsive to questions. Kali is almost 2 years old and we still keep in touch - my next GSD will definitely come from Haus Brezel. If you have any questions feel free to ask or PM me. There's a couple photos of Kali currently and a couple as a puppy attached.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Julie has beautiful dogs!!


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Julie has beautiful dogs!!


I checked out her site and you're right! Both Brezel Haus and 24kgsd have beautiful dogs.

I would try and talk to Julie, but 1) she's in Michigan and I'm trying to support local breeders and 2)  I'm a little shy. 

However if I were in Michigan I'd love to buy a pup from her, that is if I passed the screening process.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

GSD Fan said:


> I checked out her site and you're right! Both Brezel Haus and 24kgsd have beautiful dogs.
> 
> I would try and talk to Julie, but 1) she's in Michigan and I'm trying to support local breeders and 2)  I'm a little shy.
> 
> However if I were in Michigan I'd love to buy a pup from her, that is if I passed the screening process.


She is very nice! My favorite is "Zucca". Talk to her on Facebook, she will be happy to answer anything!


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

Jessie and Kris,

Thank you so much for your nice compliments. I turned the monitor so my girls could read your comments....because they they are so intelligent they can read .... they are very flattered and said you can say nice things about them any time you want.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Another vote for Alta Tollhaus! Odin is everything I've been looking for a GSD. Julie will answer every single question you've got. 

Seriously, my Alta Tollhaus Quando is perfect in every way in my eyes. Can you tell how much I just LOVE him?!! Lol  

:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------

